# labels with sizes woven on the front



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

I want my tags to display the sizes on the front just like this:










...with the care instructions on the back like this:










Now I'm assuming that each size is a separate job for the labelmakers but just in case, I still want to ask this question and be sure.

Does each size have to be ordered separately? For example, if I go to, say, Luckylabel with their 1200 minimum, do I have to order 1200 L, 1200 M, and 1200 S? Or can I preferably have 1200 tags w/ 600 L, 400 M, 200 S?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should shoot the supplier an email and ask them directly. Different companies have different requirements. Certainly, each size label is looped separately. But whether they all fall under minimums will depend on the vendor.


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, emailing them would be a good idea. If anybody has any personal experience with a situation like mine, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As Joe said it varies by supplier. I've definitely seen different suppliers go either way on this one. I don't recall what Lucky Label's policy is specifically.


----------



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the point i am currently at in my woven label phase of my t-shirt production. Are there any alternative solutions? A separate smaller woven label w/ just the size? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

